# Black Walnut Tree to Lumber ?'s



## HVGameCalls (Feb 11, 2016)

I have an Black Walnut tree that I will be cutting down tomorrow.I'll be having the logs cut into lumber and was wondering how I should have it cut to get the best grain in it?Is there any thing special that's needs to be done with the lumber while air drying?Here is the tree in question. I will be processing what won't make lumber in to turning blanks.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 11, 2016)

That one is pretty small, so I'd say 4/4 boards would be your best bet. Just make sure to seal the end grain with anchorseal or something similar. If you don't have the crotches milled, they make great turning blanks. It's generally best to seal the faces of the crotch figure, as it can check.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 11, 2016)

There are three types of cuts when milling. Plain sawn, quarter sawn, and rift sawn. Plain sawn is the cheapest and least wasteful. Quarter sawn is the most common for grain quality. Rift sawn is the best for grain quality, but wastes a lot of wood. As far as air drying there are three golden rules.
1. Air circulation. Whether natural or induced air movement is critical.
2. Sticker placement. Stickers are 1"x1" sticks used to seperate layers of boards. Place them directly above one another approximatley 12" to 16" apart. Also, you should place the end stickers as close to the end of the boards as possible. The ends will only check to the stickers.
3. Thickness. Rule of thumb is 1 year drying time per inch of thickness.
Hope my 2pesos was helpful.


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 11, 2016)

That's what I was leaning towards. As for the crothes I don't plan on having them milled.I will process them on my bandsaw into turning blanks.I've always bought all my lumber and blanks and never really fooled around with milling my own wood.So please pardon my ignorance.


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 11, 2016)

hmmvbreaker said:


> There are three types of cuts when milling. Plain sawn, quarter sawn, and rift sawn. Plain sawn is the cheapest and least wasteful. Quarter sawn is the most common for grain quality. Rift sawn is the best for grain quality, but wastes a lot of wood. As far as air drying there are three golden rules.
> 1. Air circulation. Whether natural or induced air movement is critical.
> 2. Sticker placement. Stickers are 1"x1" sticks used to seperate layers of boards. Place them directly above one another approximatley 12" to 16" apart. Also, you should place the end stickers as close to the end of the boards as possible. The ends will only check to the stickers.
> 3. Thickness. Rule of thumb is 1 year drying time per inch of thickness.
> Hope my 2pesos was helpful.


Oh come on now John only 2 pesos.I was at least hopeing for 2 cents. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 11, 2016)

@HVGameCalls, not a problem. Learning works both ways. I have been around logging and milling for years. Just learned that burls were useful for more than burning 2 a month ago!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 11, 2016)

hmmvbreaker said:


> @HVGameCalls, not a problem. Learning works both ways. I have been around logging and milling for years. Just learned that burls were useful for more than burning 2 a month ago!


Yes I am guilty of burning a few in my time.But since I've gotten into woodturning I found out that is a big no no.Now I'm always on the lookout for burls.I have a small maple along my driveway with a Burl on it.It's to small to do anything with so maybe buy the time I'm an old man it will be ready to cut.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 12, 2016)

If I were you, I'd leave the crotch attached at the end of a log. Have it milled that way. Lay it flat on the mill so you cut both branches at the same time. You can then cut the crotch from the straight grain wood and save yourself a lot of work milling a crotch with a chainsaw freehand. Gary


----------

